# Scored!!



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I picked up a Ruger Model 77 MKII in stainless with a walnut stock in 7mm Rem Mag today. It has a Burris Fullfield II 3-9x40 scope. Not excited about the 7mm Rem Mag part but I can load her down a little. 

Came with a box and a half of factory loads. I have a ton of brass for a 7 mag and loading dies. I think I will shoot a 120-130 grain bullet with a light load of H4350. Should be lethal on deer and coyotes. Looking forward to shooting it. May go ahead and bed the action and get the trigger down to about 2 lbs. 

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great gun. Good luck with it.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I hope that big magnum doesn't kick real hard and make you cry.............:beer: 

Bill


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I shot is 20+ times on Sunday. Today I was looking for a Limbsaver recoil pad. I am not bruised but my shoulder is sore. Reminds me of the time you whined about the recoil of that 35 Whelen you built. And then you made yourself a hydraulic recoil reduction device that you hid in the stock. 

She shoots really small groups with factory loads. I have to decide on what bullet I am going to hand load in it. It will probably be a light for caliber bullet since I am so recoil sensitive.  I can't decide if I want a 139 grain Hornady SST screaming at 3300-3400 fps or a 154 grain Hornady RN cruising along at 2800-2900 fps. Either will be death on what it hits.

Darin


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

i have the same gun and LOVE it.Although I shoot 150gr.


----------

